# Need some advice for an ailing marriage



## needhelp! (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey everyone, new to this but wanted to get a women and men insight. My wife and I have been married for about 5 years now, we have our ups and downs as any couples do. Recent years we have been having problems in the bedroom, like she wants to do it and I just don't. I love my wife with all my heart but do not have the same sex drive as she. Is there something wrong with me I think out loud? We have started MC to try and figure out what is going on, we probably have done the deed once to twice a month.

The other day she wanted to do it, and I blew her intentions off, and to make up for it and tried apologizing that I was such a jerk and did not make her feel desired. I know we are good together because we balance each other out. But when telling her why I may have this problem and instead of listening and talking through it she comes back to the conclusion that I blame her, which is not the fact. I know I have some issues and going to the doctor to get some tests done to check out for diabetes, testosterone issues, etc.

Just need some thoughts on I have woken up from denying nothing is wrong, but trying to find a way to make it right and see my wife laugh and smile again, it is just hurting me so much inside!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sirdano (Dec 30, 2011)

Sound like you might also need IC too. They might be able to get to the root better than MC.


----------



## Madamx (Jan 19, 2012)

It seems like communication issues here. It's good you're getting yourself check by the doctor to rule medical ailments out. The previous poster is right IC would not hurt as that's the area of your relationship that has red flags. 

I can relate to your post as I also have these issues with my husband. We have been married for 8 yrs this month, if I'm lucky we are intimate once a month our communication is poor. I mentioned MC but, he was not interested. So, I'm riding it out.

It's good you're trying all options to make your marriage work. It's just a little out of sync but, easy to repair.

M.x


----------



## needhelp! (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks....things have gotten a bit better at home. We had a long talk over issues and trying to get our lives back on track. I am taking each step one day at a time!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

